# Knicks win third in Row......



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

And have won 4 out of 5 since Nate was thrown in the dog house. Comments anyone?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

1st!



na but seriously, knicks aren't going to turn it around. at best they'll be a couple wins short of last seasons total

I've already turned the page for next year. though of course I am always hoping they prove me wrong


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Mike Dantoni* vs *Rental-Players 3 wins in a row*

The last two games I get cringes every time Hughes take a jumper, but they been falling (so a bro is happy), and as much as I use to bash Jefferies, I cant now b/c every time I look he is setting pick after pick for players with the ball and players without the ball making sure two men are always open. 

*Larry Hughes *defense has been spreading to all the teammates on the court with him (David Lee blocked a shot.....remarkable LOL ha ha ha). 

*David Lee performance tonight was worth $10M per.......**Larry Hughes performance is making those DNP's a stupid decision......*Harrington is a STARTER.....Duhon is in LUV with his rental-player lineup.....3 WINS in a row....*we only need Nate in the "rental-player" lineup,* and some service from Darko & Hill before Walsh start his trade movement program.....to see how well our lastseason small-rotation Jelled with the additional players added in a fresh camp (Hughes, Darko, Hill, and Douglas) without the silly DNP's and personal pet starting lineups at the start of the season which gave us 15 losses in the first 20 games.....we are not suppose to be 7-15 by a long shot.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I've already turned the page for next year. though of course I am always hoping they prove me wrong


I tend to agree but anything is possible.

Also every win helps because we dont want utah getting a top pick.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> we only need Nate in the "rental-player" lineup


Dantoni is doing to Nate what should have been done to him two years ago. Nate will sit till the Knicks start losing again, and I agree with the move.

Nate has a world of talent but his stupidity and lack of defense really hurts him. He is one of the dumbest players in the NBA. Hes been in the league 5 years now, smarten up or sit down.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> Dantoni is doing to Nate what should have been done to him two years ago. Nate will sit till the Knicks start losing again, and I agree with the move.
> 
> Nate has a world of talent but his stupidity and lack of defense really hurts him. He is one of the dumbest players in the NBA. Hes been in the league 5 years now, smarten up or sit down.



I have to disagree with u on that one.....Nate is the spark in the lockerroom, practice, and on the court, that keep these Knick-players together and on their top performance on this roster. 
All of Nate antics has been b/c of one or two teammates not giving it their all on the court (Nate has always been the boldest player on this team since his rookie season picking a fight with Jerome James). 
This Knick team has always put their new-players on the court with Nate Robinson. The first steady lineup (same-players each game) Nate Robinson ever had was being a part of last year 6 to 7-man rotation. 

No coaching on offense/defense is really needed when u run a 6 or 7 man rotation, especially when u see PG-Duhon & C-Lee always on the side talking together (far away from Dantoni) during foul-shots, time-outs, or when the ball isnt in play. Dantoni substitution in the last 3 games has only been for fouls to the main 6-players. 

*Please let me know if I am "right or wrong" on this one?*
This 3-game win streak has been from the above 30 minute performance of Duhon, Hughes, Harrington, and Lee (4 expiring contracts aka "rental-players"). With a huge lift from Wilson Chandler defense and Jefferies veteran knowledge on team-position. 
Douglas & Gallo's backup minutes were decent, but that is what they were. The Sports announcers may bring up Gallo name 4 times more than any other Knick player name (Knicks organization doing), but these last 3 games with a DNP injury in one, 20 minutes in the second, and a 33-18 3rd quarter without Gallo in the lineup is three. 

So the coaching of Dantoni giving Gallo 30 or more minutes of playingtime in the Knicks first 19 games of the season led to a 4-15 record inwhich the Knick Players did not agree with.....now guess who was the "BOLD" Player to say this to Dantoni's face in front of the entire team? dont guess to long b/c he probably said some other things that got him DNP...
we all read the article of the players being angry over the losses after the Sacremento game, which only had a piece of what really went down


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Dont think I'm just aiming at Dantoni giving Gallo 30 minutes per game.....b/c I can see Dantoni telling Nate that his shooting at the next team basket was stupid, and knowing Nate's type of personality his come back (had to be) giving Duhon playingtime is stupid, and letting Chandler get more than 5 shots a game is even stupider. 
And Nate probably could'nt stop and added the DNP's on Darko & Hill defense explains why we were a no-defense team last season.


----------

